# wheel spacer studs?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

ive got aftermarket one in a half inch spacers,broke two studs off.who sells the replacements? the stud is two inches long with a square head.got a big ride this weekend this suxs.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Who made the spacers? You may be able to contact them to get replacements.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

dont know bought it used.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

are both studs on the same wheel?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yep


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Got any pics of the spacers or the stud? My first thought would be to try and determine the manufacturer of the spacers. If I didn't have any luck with that, I'd try to find a grade 8 socket head bolt or something similar to use temporary until I could get the correct stud. In a pinch you could always remove one of the studs from the other spacer and have three good studs and one hardened bolt on each side. I wouldn't run that very long though


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

lowes sold me a 2 inch bolt that size.had to make it four sided to fit temporaly,grade 8 so i should be ok for now but still looking.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a used set of spacers that were supposed to be new. One of the studs was bad. I brought it to the local hw store and they had the exact same one, same hardness and all for 50 cents each.


----------

